# Should I Buy An Omega Seamaster 'Bond' ?



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am umming and arring about getting a seamaster automatic 'bond'just been lurking on the forum for a while but got the worm in my head and I MUST have a seamaster bond its a weird compulsion, I can't explain it !

I have a question, how much should I pay for one and what should I look out for !

Just looking for some sound advice - I want a full size one, second hand obviously.

Does anyone have one or have they had one and was/is it the best watch ever etc ??

Thanks !


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

I have one, and like you there was some inexplicable need to own it. SO many times I have thought about flipping it as it's become just something to look at, I just don't wear it. I think the going rate for a good one is around the Â£850 mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My simple answer is: NO!

The reason being, I dislike them. That being said, you are buying it for you, not me, so get one if you like them.

Later,

William


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Nahh you dont need one !! :schmoll: you need one of these










And keep the other Â£810 back in your wallet!

:thumbup:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think a man looking for the 'bond' watch will be satisfied with a cheap Asian copy somehow...

I can't see bond wearing a cheap copy version of anything in all fairness. Maybe a Mazda mx5 with a DB7 body kit...erm, no.

If the OP had asked what is a budget copy of the bond watch with a cheap Asian movement then your suggestion would have been perfect!!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm between a Seamaster and a Speedmaster! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the black dialled Seamaster, recently got one and much prefer it to the blue. Its now got the rubber strap which is very comfy for wearing during working hours.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

If it's the Bond you want, then by all means, get one. :thumbsup:

Personally, I prefer the sword-hand SMP. :yes:

Loved my first Seamaster (2255.80 to the right) so much, I had to get a GMT (2534.50 on the left) to go with it...










...and then a vintage chrono (176.007)...










...and I ain't done yet. :wink1:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

86latour said:


> I don't think a man looking for the 'bond' watch will be satisfied with a cheap Asian copy somehow...
> 
> I can't see bond wearing a cheap copy version of anything in all fairness. Maybe a Mazda mx5 with a DB7 body kit...erm, no.
> 
> If the OP had asked what is a budget copy of the bond watch with a cheap Asian movement then your suggestion would have been perfect!!


Perhaps he wouldnt be satisfied my friend but for getting a look and feel for said watch is what these are all about! especially when umming and arring as op said.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> 86latour said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think a man looking for the 'bond' watch will be satisfied with a cheap Asian copy somehow...
> ...


A valid point, Although I am reluctant to spend money just to get the 'look and feel'

When I decide I want a watch I am usually set on the look and feel and where possible try to get an example of the real Mccoy on the wrist before I part with the reddies, agreed though sometimes this is not possible - as I have recently discovered with the SM120 Baby Ploprof I am hunting!! :wallbash: :crybaby:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> I am umming and arring about getting a seamaster automatic 'bond'just been lurking on the forum for a while but got the worm in my head and I MUST have a seamaster bond its a weird compulsion, I can't explain it !
> 
> I have a question, how much should I pay for one and what should I look out for !
> 
> ...


Bond didn't wear a seamaster Bond edition. I think this edition is funny.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

If you like them, then get one, they are great watches.

Mine says hi.


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Some great replies, thanks - I prefer the black one too in a lot of ways but blue is nice too.

Sharkbike that chrono is very very nice indeed, I think more so than the other two, has class.

- I think the point with the original/real thing is owning something of excellent quality and appreciating that element of it (for me anyway)

They just look like they are made so well

Edit - don't want to think about the speedmaster . . . I couldnt justify THAT expense !!


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

My daily wear for the last 10 years, does smart and seaside equally, don't get too hung up on the "full size" thing, mine is the mid size and wears very well under cuffs etc 

Here's mine with its older cousin..










( Plus they tend to be a bit cheaper  )


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Would like full size mainly because im slightly larger than the average person !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I saved for a long time after lusting after one of these, and finally the day came where the credit card got a spanking. At first I enjoyed the feeling, and they are a nice watch. However, I started to notice quite a few customers wearing them - at first it was nice, but then it got weary. So much for my exclusive watch that everyone seemed to have.

The end came when I went into my local chippy and the guy behind the counter noticed my seamaster and commented how much he liked it. In fact, he pulled up a pile of paperwork where he was about to buy one. I sold him mine there and then.

With hindsight I would have gone for a GMT, which seem to be a bit scarcer.

It is this experience that has put me off buying a Submariner or a Speedy. Omega is a very nice brand, but I enjoyed my 1969 Dynamic far more than my modern Seamaster. Each to their own I guess. I hope this helps


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm - I just had to have one as well - 3 times and usually flipped within a month. By this I mean the blue - not the black 2254. Nothing wrong with them but they don't seem to satisfy me for long.  

Alasdair


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone know of a 'chunkier' bracelet for the Seamaster, I'm not fussed on the new style. Do any other Omega bracelets fit?

I wear mine on the rubber strap most days, but if going somewhere nice I swap for the bracelet, but theres too much going on with the bracelent for my liking...


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I wanted the black one for years and eventually stupmed up the cash and got one. I wore it every day for around three years and then started to get bored with it. The quality is superb and it never missed a beat, but there was just something a little too plain for my liking. As others have said, it's a personal choice so take everyones comments at face value. In terms of re-sale they are excellent. I paid Â£950 for mine and sold it for Â£850 - not a bad rental at Â£100 for 3.5 years! So don't panic about possibly changing your mind.

Hope you get sorted and make the right decicion for you.

David


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I bought one the other day and the guy in the shop said they are relaunching the seamaster soon with a custom built movement and a redesigned bracelet.

Apparently, the cost is due to rise to the three grand mark 

I would assume the new bracelet would fit on the old model


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

QUOTE - "I wanted the black one for years and eventually stupmed up the cash and got one. I wore it every day for around three years and then started to get bored with it. The quality is superb and it never missed a beat, but there was just something a little too plain for my liking. As others have said, it's a personal choice so take everyones comments at face value. In terms of re-sale they are excellent. I paid Â£950 for mine and sold it for Â£850 - not a bad rental at Â£100 for 3.5 years! So don't panic about possibly changing your mind.

Hope you get sorted and make the right decicion for you."

David

- - - Best justification I heard for spending nearly a grand on a watch . . . . Excellent !


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If it's what you fancy and have the money go for it, in my experience if you settle for something else you'll always wish you had got what you wanted in the first place. A guy who drinks in my local has had one for years and it still looks good and if you buy at the right price you might even get something back on it if you want to move on to something else.

As for buying a cheapie to see how you would like the real thing, that makes no sense to me at all. Would you buy a Beetle to see how you would get on with a 911 or a Å koda to see how you might get on with an Audi ??? Not if you had any sense you wouldn't


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

If you want one, buy yourself one, I did and havent looked back. Mine isnt the true 'bond' tho its a GMT, still same full size blue dial tho


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Everybody should own a Bond. Be careful though. I bought one. Then a Chrono, then a Speedy, then a Seamaster 30, then a Chronostop, then an F300 Helmet...

It gets kind of adictive, but they are very sellable when you get bored with them. Apparently.

From my original list, I now only have the Bond, the Chrono, the 30, the chronostop, the Helmet and the Speedy.

Somebody save me from myself


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

demonloop said:


> Anyone know of a 'chunkier' bracelet for the Seamaster, I'm not fussed on the new style. Do any other Omega bracelets fit?
> 
> I wear mine on the rubber strap most days, but if going somewhere nice I swap for the bracelet, but theres too much going on with the bracelent for my liking...


Anyone?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

demonloop said:


> Anyone know of a 'chunkier' bracelet for the Seamaster, I'm not fussed on the new style. Do any other Omega bracelets fit?
> 
> I wear mine on the rubber strap most days, but if going somewhere nice I swap for the bracelet, but theres too much going on with the bracelent for my liking...


Maybe a shark mesh? Maybe not "less" busy, but different. Otherwise, perhaps what you'd like would be a good sharkskin strap. :naughty: I love mine....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

demonloop said:


> demonloop said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of a 'chunkier' bracelet for the Seamaster, I'm not fussed on the new style. Do any other Omega bracelets fit?
> ...


As far as I know, these are the only choices from Omega that will fit (excluding the mesh).










1503-825










1513-825










1610-930

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd get one if they had little circular saws or something.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really don`t like the skeletal hands so wouldn`t have one :thumbsdown:

IMO the sword hands look much better, but I still wouldn`t want one I just don`t like the HEV, why couldn`t Omega have made it flush with the case as Brietling & others do? :huh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really don`t like the skeletal hands so wouldn`t have one :thumbsdown:
> 
> IMO the sword hands look much better, but I still wouldn`t want one I just don`t like the HEV, why couldn`t Omega have made it flush with the case as Brietling & others do? :huh:


This is the one that got everything right, except the non tapered bracelet.










How many people need the HEV?

Later,

William


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

For me the position of the Helium valve spoils the watch and indeed the whole range. It looks like an after thought, flush to the case would be best but if they needed it to be a crown I think it would have looked better opposite the main crown at 9 oclock. May be there were technical reasons to prevent this?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don`t like the skeletal hands so wouldn`t have one :thumbsdown:
> ...


 That`s much better :yes:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Yes buy it

No don't buy it

Buy a copy

Don't buy a copy

Make your mind up

If you like it buy it if you buy it post pictures.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny thread. I can't see anyone thinking that an Omega won't be a good watch. I'd quite like to own one, but probably wouldn't wear it much.

By the way, why did Bond jump ship from Rolex?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

aesmith said:


> By the way, why did Bond jump ship from Rolex?


Product Placement. Some more info here 

http://www.universalexports.net/Movies/quantumofsolace-productplacement.shtml


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

IMHO the black Planet Ocean is a better looking watch with a less fussy bracelet, and is also a 'Bond' watch if that's important. But whatever works for you.

Still, I'm not sure I'd personally feel comfortable with a watch that's been so prominently marketed and product placed, and I suspect the 'real' James Bond would agree. An Aston Martin might be ok, but that's a different story.

Of course, in the spirit of the original Bond, Daniel Craig collects and wears Rolex - regardless of the product placement deals. Google picture search 'Daniel Craig Rolex' and you can see for yourself.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

itsguy said:


> Still, I'm not sure I'd personally feel comfortable with a watch that's been so prominently marketed and product placed, and *I suspect the 'real' James Bond would agree*.


I'm not so sure










:lol: :lol:

The PO is a nice watch, I bought one but I think the Blue Bond Omega's are nice, stand out a bit more on the wrist and these days are more instantly recognisable as a "Bond" watch than either the PO or dare I say Rolex as well


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Over the years i have had the 2254,PO and 2531.

Loved the 2254 and wished i had never let it go.

PO bought brand new and after couple of months got rid of it,45mm version all black on a bracelet for me too bland

with too much space on the dial.

I surrently own a 2531 and love the size and the watch just like the 2254 can be worn on all occasions.

Got the 2531 as i didn't want to pay the inflated prices for a 2254.

The 2531 for me is an able substitute and imo the bracelet is better than the 2254 bracelet.

Mine is on its way back from a clean and regulation.

However with my track record could be on sales forum by end of week 



Good luck in your search

Colin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

cgs said:


> Over the years i have had the 2254,PO and 2531.
> 
> Loved the 2254 and wished i had never let it go.
> 
> ...


Can't you just say big Blue one, small Blue one, Orange bezel, Black bezel

All these numbers are confusing me :to_become_senile:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a Seamaster mid, but it was too small so I traded it with a full size. I loved the watch at first, but I never liked the strap and that and the fact that a new battery from Omega was Â£75 was the reason I sold it.


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Confusing me too - but ill get my head round it, think my mind is made up just need to source the right watch at the right price !!


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

watchmenow said:


> I had a Seamaster mid, but it was too small so I traded it with a full size.


What size was the "mid"? I'm assuming that full size is the 45mm that's mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> cgs said:
> 
> 
> > Over the years i have had the 2254,PO and 2531.
> ...


All that S&RB has rotted your brain cells Mr.Bond  :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > cgs said:
> ...


I like it simple, pictures and a few easy words, anything else is to much like hard work these days :lol:


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

The mid size was 36mm. I prefer a chunky watch so it slowly began to irritate me. The good thing about the seamaster bond style is they are built like a tank. I do miss the watch, but not the strap.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I agree with Bond, over spec can be very tedious - tell it like it is...

However, do you actually consume voddie rbs commander? I thought that was reserved for the teenage clubbers just discovering alcohol?

Gimme a glass of growth claret or a single malt AFingD!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

86latour said:


> However, do you actually consume voddie rbs commander?


Do Bears Sh!t in the Woods :lol: :lol:


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

A friend of mine who worked in a vodka bar told me they considered Smirnoff "pish" and didn't stock it amongs the 200+ brands they did.

The best quality low priced brand was Absolut, the best mid-range was Grey Goose.

Smirnoff and Rolex don't mix


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

If I was going to have a vodka I'd drink a belvedere on ice.

Although that happens very infrequently.....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

demonloop said:


> A friend of mine who worked in a vodka bar told me they considered Smirnoff "pish" and didn't stock it amongs the 200+ brands they did.
> 
> The best quality low priced brand was Absolut, the best mid-range was Grey Goose.
> 
> Smirnoff and Rolex don't mix





86latour said:


> If I was going to have a vodka I'd drink a belvedere on ice.


:lol: :lol:

If you drink it any serious quantity like I do Booze is one thing that you do waste your money on supposedly "good" stuff. After half a bottle I'll bet everything in my pocket that you have no idea what your drinking but I still know I'm wearing my Rolex 

As for some of these flash bars and clubs, do you really think you are always getting what it says on the bottle :rofl:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> demonloop said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine who worked in a vodka bar told me they considered Smirnoff "pish" and didn't stock it amongs the 200+ brands they did.
> ...


You've absolutely convinced me (if not the OP) Mr.Bond, it's definitely "NO" on the Omega Seamaster Bond.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

YES, get one, well a blue faced SMP chrono, in Ti.










If you don't like it, as it isn't what you want, I'll have it off you.

,

,

,

,

,

,

,

Say Â£20.00 HA


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> If you drink it any serious quantity like I do Booze is one thing that you do waste your money on supposedly "good" stuff.
> 
> *So Asda brandy compares to Remy Martin??*
> 
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

demonloop said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > If you drink it any serious quantity like I do Booze is one thing that you do waste your money on supposedly "good" stuff.
> ...


I'll agree Asda's own gear might be stooping a bit low :lol: :lol: but the run of the mill stuff you wouldn't know the difference after half a night on the lash, especially with Vodka, take it from a professional full time boozer 

Anyway back to the watch :lol:

Bobbymonks..... nice watch you post there but it is imho one of the few that looks better in the non chrono version. I've always been tempted by one.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Very late reply to an old thread.I would say YES.I love both of mine .As mentioned by others the dial size is much better than the Planet Ocean and the slim case design and the superb bracelet makes them very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

they are great watches, i almost got one before but I thought i would get quickly bored of it as the face is just to plain


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

Nik said:


> they are great watches, i almost got one before but I thought i would get quickly bored of it as the face is just to plain


ive got a seamaster (bond)if thats what were calling them now? and mines an auto (big blue 1). just to answer the guys question from the original thread ive had mine for about 7 years and i wear it every day. so buy 1 if you want 1.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought mine just before Christmas on the recommendation of a friend who has had his a few years. His is still pretty much perfect despite wearing it every day and I am very pleased with mine, it good looking but robust so I am confident to wear it whatever I am doing that day.


----------

